# Marine Engineering Apprentices at Acton Tech., London 1955/57



## Graham Wallace (May 6, 2006)

For over 10 years I have been running a website for ex BP Marine Engineering Apprentices and have located over 400 with names and a little info on a further 2300.

I was at Acton Tech for the first two years of my apprenticeship 1955/57, in all there were 24 of us and from different companies.

It was a heck of a long time ago and we would all be over 70 now but I would like to reconnect with any of them. I have been in touch with all the 4BP guys , Gerald Wealstead (Shell) and Ian Huckle from NZSL

Shell; Dennis Chamberlain, ? Curtis, John Hinds, Robert Picavance, Ken Wheatley.
Esso: John Carter
Port line; Ronald Ford
Caltex; ? Pearce
BI; Gordon J Martin
NZSL; Ian Insley, ? Leggat
Shipping Line unknown (I can't remember): David J Floyd, Ben Gunn, David Jones, ? Veglio, and ? Wakefield

That's the best I can remember, not much hope but will wait and see.

Graham Wallace


----------



## WilliamH (Jul 9, 2007)

I knew an Ian Insley when I worked in Bahrain in 70's and 80's. He would be over 70 now. He had a sheep farm in Scotland but worked as an Engineer in Bahrain and Saudi. The last time I saw him was about !985, he was Chief Engineer on the Relume, which was the MENAS light tender vessel. His wife, a good Geordie girl, looked after the farm while he was away working. Ian was about 5ft 10" -5ft 11" slim (we all were in those days) with redish gingery hair, though he lived in Scotland I don't think he had a Scotish accent. There is a thread on this site called Gray Mackenzie Bahrain, you could try asking on there, someone might remember him.


----------



## Graham Wallace (May 6, 2006)

I have just located the only photo I have of the group, darn it we looked young!

Graham wallace


----------



## WilliamH (Jul 9, 2007)

Graham
I have replied to your Email. I have just now found your photo and I,m sure thats Ian in the front with dark tie and some form of papers sticking out of his jacket pocket.


----------

